
New box jellyfish venom antidote discovered by Sydney University researchers - oska
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-01/antidote-found-for-box-jellyfish-by-sydney-university/11061244
======
oska
Paper in _Nature Communications_ journal:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09681-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09681-1)

